# Chinese motor with differential



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

iss407 said:


> Has anyone looked at these motors before? BLDC motor with attached differential/gearbox. The default gear ratio it has is too high, but they indicate that could be optionally changed. Sure looks like it could simplify a conversion. The require a high input voltage however.


Hi iss,

I sent them an enquiry from the web site you linked. No reply. Have you been in touch with these guys?

major


----------



## waldoz (Oct 1, 2008)

The two bottom ones look cool but I doin't know what I am looking for.  I am a ice man but trying to learn .


----------



## kugmo (Oct 31, 2008)

honestly I don't trust Chinese made materials, nothing personal it's just a matter of choice, lolz, but if you can tell me a good brand and quality I may look at it...


----------

